# Eckradius bei InDesign bstimmen?



## Holmes (16. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich bei InDesign CS einen Eckradius bei einem Rechteck bestimmen?
 Freehand bietet für dieses Problem eine angenehme Möglichkeit. Ich suche bei InDesign nach etwas ähnlichem.

  Ich freue mich auf Eure zahlreichen Antworten...


----------



## _chefrocka (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Holmes!

Ist eigentlich auch recht einfach in InDesign CS, hab's aber anfänglich auch länger suchen müssen. Also:

1. Du ziehst ein beliebiges Rechteck auf
2. Du markierst es und gehst unter -> Objekt -> Eckeneffekte
3. Dort kannst du unter verschiedenen Effekten auch -> abgerundet finden
4. jetzt noch die gewünschte Größe für die Abrundung eingeben und fertig


----------



## Holmes (19. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank. 
  Das hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen. 
  Danke


----------

